# Limo/Party bus



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

we have a new party bus in pensacola check out the website 
www.groundforceone.net metion this ad and get 10% off


----------



## Jandeson97 (Nov 9, 2012)

*Limo Bus San Diego*

_Limo Bus San Diego and __Party Bus__ rental experiences by Pacifc Limo Bus are unmatched in the Limo Industry. With an entire fleet of luxury vehicles and Limousines to choose from, such as Party buses, Limo Buses, Hummer H2 Limo, Chrysler 300, and Lincoln limousines are bound to find exactly what you are looking for._


----------

